# .......... Sigh...................



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

On March 8th ........ I lost my best friend, my lover, my TM, my voice of reason , my better half.      

Cynthia, my wife, passed peacefully at home after a long respirtory illness. Myself, her son and her daughter were all by her side.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So sad Jerry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Win--my condolences'.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> On March 8th ........ I lost my best friend, my lover, my TM, my voice of reason , my better half.
> 
> Cynthia, my wife, passed peacefully at home after a long respirtory illness. Myself, her son and her daughter were all by her side.


OMG Jerry :-(
I am SO Sorry 4 & Family 

if there is ANYTHING i can do.. just ask..
prayers 4 U & family 

Bubba 123


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family....


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*a friend*

so sry to hear jerry my prayers go out to u and your family.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. Sad to hear of your loss.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

My sincere condolences Jerry
It's always disturbing when someone you've been with a long time passes away. Harder when you seem them struggle through illnesses or pain. The struggle to keep going is tough for some but never give in to it. Just remember the Happy times and it will get better. You have alot of friends on here talking always helps. I'm sending you a PM with my number in case you EVER need to talk and get your mind off things for a while.

Best Wishes Harold


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Jerry, Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you during this tragic time. If there is anything that I can do to help you in anyway, please do not hesitate to call me at anytime. 

With deepest sympathy,

partspig
Dennis


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Jerry
My deepest condolences go out to you and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you too, my friend. Anything I can do, just holler, ok?

Larry


----------



## craftymore (Jan 25, 2005)

My heartfelt sympathies to you and your entire family Jerry. Thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Jerry ,
i cannot begin to think of how you are feeling and coping. All i can do is to say i feel deeply saddened that my friend had such a loss ! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Bear  
*


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Bless you and your family. I am sure she knows real peace now.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My sincere condolences mate!


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Jerry. We are all behind you, buddy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I just spoke to Jerry..*

He's holding up as best as possible given the loss of Cynthia. Her son and daughter are there and together they will take care what needs to be done... and eachother. Jerry asked me to pass along that there was no need for flowers or a big fuss. They will likely have a small quiet family gathering. I'm not sure he's seen your responses, but I know he will eventually and he'll be very grateful for all your kind words. He assured me he wasn't going away, and he'll be back amongst us when he feels he's ready... I told him we'd be here waiting for him. Let's give him some space and our friendship when he needs it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My sincerest condolences Jer. I cannot fathom losing my TM. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear the sad news Jerry...Thoughts and prayers be with you...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jerry, most sincere condolences to you, your dear family and friends. there are no perfect words of comfort at this time and such a loss is hard to bear. may Cynthia find peace in her eternal rest and may you have peace in your heart. after mourning may we rejoice in her freedom and fond memories.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You have my complete sympathies Jerry. Horrible horrible news. I am so sorry.

Words can't describe what your going through. Just know you have all of our support. Your friends.

You have my number bud. Anytime.....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss Jerry, take time with your family, we'll all be here waiting.

Prayers for you.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

My sincerest condolences Jerry, you have my deepest sympathy.

Gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I thank the lord your beloved Cynthia passed peacefully at home with her dignity intact and you by her side. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Cynthia. Without a doubt, she was one of the most interesting people I've ever met. I will never forget her strength, character, and good humor.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Please accept my condolences Jerry -- I can't begin to imagine the sense of loss you must be feeling.  I am sure it comforted her having everyone there.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

My prayers are with you and your family as well . I do not know you personally, but I do know what you're going through, having lost my wife of 10 years in July of 2010, after a two year battle . All I can say is take it one day at a time, and know your family will be there with you, as well as everyone here.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jerry, 
I cannot tell you how deeply sorry I am for you and the family with the loss of your Wife, Cynthia. 
Be relieved that she is at Peace now and will no longer have to endure her illness. 
My thoughts and Prayers are with you.. 

CJ


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I wish I had words which would make things a little bit better, but I know I don't. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I hope sometime soon good memories can help ease the pain of loss, and we'll see you here again.

Jeff


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry for the loss of your Wife.Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your folks. We are here for you.


Neal:dude: & Stasi


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am truly sorry for your loss. 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Jerry, what can anyone say ? Hang in there buddy...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Very sad news...prayers to you, the kids to your family & friends.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

very sad to hear of cynthias passing. i gave it some thought what it would be like as i watch my tm go about the daily chores this am.i hurts to think about your loss.jerry please know in your heart that your cynthia is happy and free.we,ll see you when it,s time.stay strong in your heart and mind my friend. our sincere condolences. the goulds


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry my condolences and Prayers go out to you and your family.

Bob


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. My sincerest condolences.

John Eaton


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, 

Jerry, I am at a loss for words. I will put you and you family in our prayers. I can not imagine life without my TM.

Best Wishes,

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Please accept my sincerest condolences, Jerry. We'll be here whenever you're ready, and if you feel the need, give one of us a call.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

So sorry to hear Jerry, God bless you and your family...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry,
My thoughts and prayers for you and your family. If there's anything I can do please let me know.
Bryan


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.

--rick


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Words can not express how sorry I am to hear of your loss... My prayers are with you... and your family... Andrew Tedesco


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Jerry, 
I'm truely sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you.

Randy.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Jerry,
My TM can be a pain, but I would be lost without her.
Sorry for your loss.
Keith


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss Jerry.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

God's speed to you and your family.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss Jerry. I cannot imagine how you must feel. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Dave.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

SO SORRY TO HEAR, i will say a pray.
SJJ


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jerry, we're thinking about you guys bro. Hope it's as smooth as it can be for all. If ya need anything just call bud.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jerry, 
Very sorry for your loss. Prayers & strength for your family. 
Dominick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL for the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

win43 said:


> THANK YOU ALL for the kind words and thoughts.


Great to see you again pal. :wave:


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Oh win43 one can never imagine the pain and loss your going thru. My heart aches for u and your family. Please know that we all are here for u and your family . God bless . 

Slotnut


----------

